# Little Nuke Chooks



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Some lures just keep performing...I'm sure I am not alone when I refer to these Nuke Chook minnows as very consistent little fish attractors. 
After 8 Salmon Trout, 1 toad, 1 Mullet and a reasonable *****, it was still getting hits, even in the state you see here.
It lasted 4 hours with constant use.










Towards the end of our session this fellow would have given it some curry as well.









I gave up when it got to this.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yep - most things seem to like em ! ;-)


----------



## villan (Sep 11, 2010)

ok where can i buy these?? what are they made out of?????


----------



## villan (Sep 11, 2010)

ive allways used bait, but it seems everyone is using soft plastics now days


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

gee ive gone through a whole pack in one session just kept getting shredded or tailed
i like the lime tiger colour they good performers too


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

villan said:


> ok where can i buy these?? what are they made out of?????


Gulp Minnows !


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep.... Gulp Minnows.


----------



## Fishlicker (Jul 20, 2010)

Brilliant on squire or snapper that colour.
Cheers Fishlicker


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I just like telling my non-fisho mates that the fish was caught on a "nuclear chicken" and enjoy the looks of disbelief.


----------

